

JustHackIt - Post your idea and find people to start building it with - gasull
http://www.justhackit.com/

======
comatose_kid
Breck, commendations for taking the initiative. As someone who is looking for
a good hacker to team up with on an iPhone (+ server side) project, I have a
few observations:

1) Although being too secretive about a project isn't usually a good thing, I
don't really want to plaster my idea on a site, either.

2) I think another (more controversial) approach to solving the 'co-founder
problem' would be to create a database of users populated with answers to
questions similar to the YC application form. So, one could filter based on
interest level, availability, proximity, etc. Real names would be optional
(news.yc user names could be used instead). Think YCombinator meets LinkedIn.

The more I write about 2), the more I like it. If I weren't working on another
project, I'd implement this myself. In any case, contact me if you want more
ideas (see my profile).

~~~
breck
Thanks. Of course SlinkSet did all the heavy lifting.

2 is actually a very interesting idea. I know that among my friends some are
interested in different types of startups(music, video, commerce, social
networking, etc.). Finding people who want to start a company in the same
space would probably be helpful.

I'm surprised by the response to JustHackIt. Already, in 1 hour the site's
gotten over 400 unique visitors. Mostly from HN but also coming from Reddit
now too.

I don't think JustHackIt will take off, but I do think that if a version of
this idea was integrated into HN it could help a lot of people. I'm sure the
rockstars here don't need this, but the average startup-rookie on this site
could find it helpful.

~~~
ncbutters
Thanks for using slinkset for this. Yet another creative application of our
service. We would really love to help get JustHackIt to take off for you.
Please feel free to contact me if you have any thoughts or ideas.

~~~
13ren
BTW it's cool, but how do you make money from slinkset?

------
axod
Cool idea + site. However, I think too much importance is placed on finding
co-founders sometimes. There are a lot of good points about working alone.
Obviously lots of bad ones as well, but it's certainly doable if you are
determined enough.

------
dnordberg
I've just created a similar site, cofounding.slinkset.com, the idea is
similar, except its focus is on people who have already started creating or
are nearly complete with their startup and want to share, get feedback, or
join up with other people in a joint venture.

It's private so please send me an email (on my yhacker profile).

------
bayareaguy
What's wrong with the comment view on that site? Several articles say there
are N comments yet clicking on the N comments link almost always takes me to a
page with <N comments. Often the page is blank except for the original post?

There is also a ton of wasted whitespace in the middle of the screen on those
pages.

~~~
brett
That's odd. Would you mind letting me know what browser/OS you are using? You
can email me at brett (a-t) slinkset.com

~~~
bayareaguy
Here's the info from the browser's about box:

    
    
      Version  9.51
      Build    4886
      Platform Mac OS X
      System   10.5.4
      Java     Java Runtime Environment installed
    
      Browser identification
    
      Opera/9.51 (Macintosh; PPC Mac OS X; U; en)
    

Here are some screenshots showing the issue:

First Page - <http://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr266/justhackit/P1.png>

After clicking on a link showing 2 comments -
<http://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr266/justhackit/P2.png>

Second page zoomed to 50% to show the whole page -
<http://i490.photobucket.com/albums/rr266/justhackit/P3.png>

~~~
brett
Awesome. Thank you.

------
hooande
I have been saying we should do something like this on hackernews for a long
time. This is a great idea, I hope people really start using it!

And let me get my obligatory YC08 mention in...way to go slinkset on your 3rd
consecutive week with a site on hackernews. Keep pumping them out.

